# Guckt ihr noch normales TV?



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

Nabend!


Das würde mich mal interessieren. Die Zeiten haben sich ja geändert mit Netflix & Co. Ich kenne welche die gar kein normales Fernsehen mehr gucken. Nur noch Streaming.
Für mich eigentlich unvorstellbar... weil ich gewisse Sendungen regelmäßig gucke und auch nicht darauf verzichten möchte.  Politiksendungen, Nachrichten, Natur&Tierfilme, Wissenschaftssendungen & Dokus. Gelegentlich auch Filme.
Sonntags Abends dann meistens. Da kommen ganz gute. Oder Montags Abends ZDF Montagskino ohne Werbung. Ansonsten sammel ich noch Blurays und gehe auch mehrmals im Jahr ins Kino.
Zum Serien gucken habe ich irgendwie kaum noch Zeit und Ausdauer. Ausser Samstag Abend/Nacht "Medical Detectives".  Dabei kann ich immer schön chillen.
Netflix, Maxdome oder Prime haben wir (noch) nicht.  Weiß auch nicht ob sich das bei uns lohnt... bei Netflix ist das Angebot so groß, soviel kann man niemals gucken.

Edit: Das was mich im Free TV ankotzt, das kein Schwergewichtsboxen mehr gezeigt wird. Die letzten Kämpfe von Anthony Joshua wurde dort nicht mehr gezeigt. Echt schade. Formel 1 und Bundesliga interessieren mich nicht so.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Bestimmt seit mehr als 10 Jahren nur noch Arte, 3Sat, phoenix, tagesschau24 und ab un zu noch zdf neo/info. Aber den Rest kann man nur noch in die Tonne kloppen. Davor hatte ich auch nur Pro7 wegen Simpsons und wegen der ein oder anderen Sitcom geguckt. Das was da bei den Privaten läuft ist nur noch geistiger Durchfall und frag mich ob der Film Idiocracy wirklich Satire ist.

Wobei ARD/ZDF mit Musikantenstadl, Tatort und dem restlichen ganzen Krimi scheiß, sowie den einseitigen Polittalks, dem nicht langsam gleich zieht.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Wobei ARD/ZDF mit Musikantenstadl, Tatort und den restlichen ganzen Krimi scheiß, dem nicht langsam gleich zieht.


Tatort gucken wir auch noch!
Aber nur Münster, Köln und München.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2018)

Ich zahle schon seit 2013 nicht mehr für normales TV (abgesehen ÖR deren GEZ man sich ja leider nicht entziehen kann) und schaue generell seit Ewigkeiten gar kein TV mehr.
Warum auch? Informationen hätte ich lieber gern ungefiltert und abseits des Mainstreams, Unterhaltung bietet auf Wunsch Netflix/Prime/YouTube/Twitch/usw., Live wenn mans braucht liefern diverse Streams.

Es gibt nüchtern betrachtet nichts, aber wirklich rein gar nichts, was einen halbwegs technikaffinen Menschen heutzutage dazu bewegen könnte, klassisches Fernsehen zu schauen.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Bin Baujahr '79 und der einzige Tatort der mir gefallen hat war mit Schimanski im Ruhrpott, seitdem reißt mich da nix mehr hinter'm Ofen vor.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Bin Baujahr '79 und der einzige Tatort der mir gefallen hat war mit Schimanski im Ruhrpott, seitdem reißt mich da nix mehr hinter'm Ofen vor.


Bin Baujahr 76 und kenne ihn natürlich auch noch! Ja den habe ich damals auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ja ansonsten sehe ich halt auch viel Serien von Netflix, Amazon, HBO und Kinofilme quer durch die Bank.


----------



## JackTheHero (24. September 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt nüchtern betrachtet nichts, aber wirklich rein gar nichts, was einen halbwegs technikaffinen Menschen heutzutage dazu bewegen könnte, klassisches Fernsehen zu schauen.



Geht mir auch so. Seit locker ca 13 Jahren schaue ich kein Fernsehen mehr.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Was für ein großartiger Thread... so etwas wollte ich auch schon immer fragen 



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Ausser Samstag Abend/Nacht "Medical Detectives".  Dabei kann ich immer schön chillen....



Das liebt meine Freundin auch sehr und zum einschlafen geht das immer... hehehe

Im Prinzip sind mir Tier-/Naturdokus am liebsten, da macht sich dann auch der 4K-TV bezahlt und quasi nur deswegen hab ich den angeschafft - na gut meine alte Mattscheibe war auch schon am verrecken (böse schwarze Schlieren im Bild).



Verak schrieb:


> Bestimmt seit mehr als 10 Jahren nur noch Arte, 3Sat, phoenix, tagesschau24 und ab un zu noch zdf neo/info. Aber den Rest kann man nur noch in die Tonne kloppen. Davor hatte ich auch nur Pro7 wegen Simpsons und wegen der ein oder anderen Sitcom geguckt. Das was da bei den Privaten läuft ist nur noch geistiger Durchfall und frag mich ob der Film Idiocracy wirklich Satire ist.
> 
> Wobei ARD/ZDF mit Musikantenstadl, Tatort und dem restlichen ganzen Krimi scheiß, sowie den einseitigen Polittalks, dem nicht langsam gleich zieht.



Wir haben DVBT-2 ohne Freenet-Freischaltung und daher können wir eh nur die "Öffis" gaffen. Ich hätte persönlich ausser der Simpsons wirklich nichts interessantes bei den Privatsendern zu erwarten und deshalb habe ich von vornherein einen solchen Vertrag abgelehnt.

Die einzige Serie, die wir schauen ist Game of Thrones und die schauen wir ausschließlich im Original - da braucht man auch nen Untertitel - obwohl wir beide ganz gut englisch sprechen (Frauchen ist sogar Englischlehrerin) und daher kaufen wir gleich die Silberlinge, ist auch besser, falls man mal etwas ein zweites Mal schauen möchte...


----------



## phila_delphia (24. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bin Baujahr 76 und kenne ihn natürlich auch noch! Ja den habe ich damals auch gerne gesehen.



Ich bin auch auf dem Höhe- bzw. Tiefpunkt des Pillenknicks entstanden ;-P

Meine Frau und ich schauen in dem Sinne "normales Fernsehen", dass wir über die (ziemlich geniale) Windows App "Meine Mediatheken" die Sendungen speichern, die wir gerne sehen würden.

Das können Dokus oder Krimis sein, und freilich sind auch immer wieder so Programmkinogeschichten dabei, die auf Arte oder 3sat zu nachtschlafender Zeit laufen.

Ein kleiner Beamer auf einem kleinen Stativ wirft uns diese dann im Urlaub oder auch nur abends im Bett an die Zimmerwand.

Abgesehen davon haben wir uns seit einigen Jahren Amazon Prime zugelegt; ursprünglich in der Absicht Porto zu sparen bzw. das gesparte den Leuten von DPD, Hermes und Co. direkt als Trinkgeld zu geben.

Nachdem die Möglichkeit dann aber schon einmal besteht, haben wir dort auch die eine oder andere Serie geschaut.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ne bin da voll der Serienjunkie und hat damals, bitte nicht schlagen^^ mit Lost angefangen. Davor war ich eigentlich auch net so der Serientyp. Aber seitdem, Die Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Better Call Saul, Peaky Blinders, The last Kingdom, Vikings, The Punisher, Mr. Robot, Preacher, Fargo, Narcos, Westworld, The Walking Dead bis Staffel 5 und mir die Dialoge immer blöder wurden^^ Taboo fand ich sehr geil zuletzt. Oder auch Dark von Netflix, deutsche Produktion.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Ne bin da voll der Serienjunkie und hat damals, bitte nicht schlagen^^ mit Lost angefangen. Davor war ich eigentlich auch net so der Serientyp. Aber seitdem, Die Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Better Call Saul, Peaky Blinders, The last Kingdom, Vikings, The Punisher, Westworld, The Walking Dead bis Staffel 5 und mir die Dialoge immer blöder wurden^^ Taboo fand ich sehr geil zuletzt.


LOst hatte ich auch komplett geguckt. Und z.B. Battlestar Galactica die neue Serie. Die alte früher auch.
Als KInd und Jugendlicher habe ich viele Serien geguckt.  Star Trek usw hatte ich verschlungen .

So gleich mal rüber gehen "Hart aber Fair" gucken...


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> ...ursprünglich in der Absicht Porto zu sparen bzw. das gesparte den Leuten von DPD, Hermes und Co. direkt als Trinkgeld zu geben...



Das ist ein sehr feiner Zug und das sollten viel mehr Leute hier machen 

Denn wir bestellen doch alle sehr viel online und die Jungs machen das alles erst möglich - von den Praktiken von Amazon mal abgesehen (das ist ein anderes Kapitel und darauf möchte ich jetzt nicht näher eingehen).

Die Paketzusteller sind meine persönlichen Helden... Hatte mal während der Weihnachtszeit meinen Boten an der Tür und er schnaufte nur noch und meinte er hätte knapp 300! Pakete im Wagen und dass das eine Sonderschicht bedeutet, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Von mir hat er nen Zehner Tip bekommen 

Wir geben jetzt regelmaßig ein ordentliches Trinkgeld und in unserer Wohngegend scheint das irgendwie unnormal zu sein, denn jedesmal sind die Zusteller ganz gerührt - man muss dazu sagen, dass das hier quasi ein Ghetto ist aber selbst in einer nobleren Gegend kommt wohl nicht mal ansatzweise etwas herum


----------



## SilentHunter (24. September 2018)

Seit dem es auch die letzten Championsleage Übertragungen nicht mehr gibt hat sich der allerletzte Anreiz in Luft aufgelöst. Habe dank Kabel BW, jetzt Unitymedia, HD TV Paket schon seit 8/9 Jahren Abschied vom Free TV genommen. Mittlerweile ist aber auch diese Verbesserung aufgrund exessiver Wiederholungen zum Großteil verpufft. Darum wird seit 3/4 Jahren ausser Netflix/Amazone/Sky/Maxdome nichts mehr anderes geschaut. 

Wir sind insgesamt 4 Leute jeder hat einen der 4 Dienste aboniert und teilen sie untereinander. So bleiben die Kosten für jeden im Rahmen bei vollem Nutzen aller Dienste. Das funktioniert ganz hervorragend und kann das Modell nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ja klar als Kind auch sehr viel Serien geguckt. Star Trek mit Picard, alles was danach kam war auch irgendwie für'n popo. Wobei ich Discovery net schlecht fand zuletzt, zumindest besser wie alles andere davor. A-Team, MASH, Magnum, Miami Vice, Alf, Garfield usw.^^


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> So gleich mal rüber gehen "Hart aber Fair" gucken...



 der war gut...


----------



## Tech (24. September 2018)

Hier wird garnicht fern gesehen. Auch kein Prime, Netflix usw.. Alle paar Monate mal eine Bluray oder DVD reicht.


----------



## Research (24. September 2018)

Fernsehen gucke ich gar nicht mehr.

Seit Jahren. (geschätzt seit +10 Jahren schaue ich kein TV mehr.)
Einmal weil es meist witzloses Niveau-Limbo ist, oder Propaganda.

"Aber die ÖR sind keine Propaganda, das sagen doch nur die Nazis!"
Ach ja, erinnert ihr euch an die Killerspieledebatte?
YouTube

Das ist nicht mal in der Nähe von Recherchiert.
Das ist so schlecht, das sich, um bei Nazis zu bleiben, Goebbels im Grabe drehen würde.

Dies ist ein Thema wo wir hier wohl alle mitreden konnten.
Warum sollte es besser sein bei Themen die man nicht kennt.

Ich erinnere mich als ich mit Freunden aus dem Ernährungsbereich, Filmabend hatte, kurz der Fernseher angemacht wurde.
Zufällig ein Ernährungsthema, Zitat: "Das kann man Essen ist kein Zucker macht nicht dick oder ist ungesund."
Die beiden Kommilitonen meinten dann: "Das ist aber Zucker."/Der Körper baut das wie Zucker ab, so wie Fruchtzucker.

Ich könnte so ne weile weitermachen.

Privates Fernsehen und ÖR sind mMn. eine intellektuelle Beleidigung.
Scripted Reality und eine Zwangs-Steuer finanzierte Propagandamaschinerie.
Und dann nicht mal gute Propaganda.

In mehrfacher Hinsicht fühle ich mich beleidigt.
Im falle der ÖR sogar bestohlen.
FunFact: Die Goebbel-Schnautze konnte man abmelden.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Ja klar als Kind auch sehr viel Serien geguckt. Star Trek mit Picard, alles was danach kam war auch irgendwie für'n popo. Wobei ich Discovery net schlecht fand zuletzt, zumindest besser wie alles andere davor. A-Team, MASH, Magnum, Miami Vice, Alf, Garfield usw.^^



Naja, ich bin Baujahr '78 und Star Trek ist natürlich ganz groß aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich  Magnum und das A-Team auch echt überragend fand 

Allein schon die Synchro-Stimme von Tom Selec - einfach zum dahinschmelzen (von meiner Freundin fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an... )

Off-Topic: Kennt ihr noch die Masters Of The Universe Kassetten? Natürlich kennt ihr die...


----------



## Research (24. September 2018)

YouTube

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ja klar kenne ich die, gab ja auch ne Zeichentrickserie die ne Zeit lang lief damals. Oder der super geile Film mit Dolph Lundgren^^


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Research schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4" target="_blank">
> 
> ...



 ...du solltest dich was schämen...


----------



## SilentHunter (24. September 2018)

lefskij schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Kennt ihr noch die Masters Of The Universe Kassetten? Natürlich kennt ihr die...



Bin da wohl zu alt für. Was ist das ???

Fand Star Trek-Enterprise mit Cptn. Archer sehr gut. Dafür Deep Space Nine ziemlich mau. So unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Ja klar als Kind auch sehr viel Serien geguckt. Star Trek mit Picard,


 Mit James T. Kirk und Spock, bitte.
Und vorher kamen die   Muppets.

Ab und an noch eine gute Serie in den 70ern (Kobra, UFO, Die 2, Jeannie, Klimbim, Immer wenn er Pillen nahm, Twilight Zone, FBI, Dr. Richard Kimble, ...)

Und ab 1977 noch den Rockpalast.
Little Feat, Rory Gallagher und Roger McGuinn hab ich noch mit schönem Netzbrumm auf Kassette.

Danach ging es steil bergab und nur noch ab und zu blitzte ein Quentchen Qualität auf (Mac Gyver, Stargate, Dead like me, Warehouse 13, Sledge Hammer, ...).

Danach fast nur Sport oder Nachrichten, ab und an mal eine gute Dokumentation oder Landschaftsbeschreibung.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ne mit Spock und Kirk konnte ich irgendwie nix anfangen, vielleicht auch weil das alles zu plastisch war damals in den '70er. Genauso wie mit Planet der Affen. Mit Mac Gyver oder Knight Rider konnte ich au nix anfangen. Ein Colt für alle Fälle war vielleicht noch ok.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Ne mit Spock und Kirk konnte ich irgendwie nix anfangen,


Tja, junger Jedi, das sind die Folgen der späten Geburt.
Wenn Spock die Augenbraue hochzog, war der Film gelaufen.

Und wer bei Mac Gyver nix lernt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Bin da wohl zu alt für. Was ist das ???



Das ist der beste Scheiß, der damals für Kinder gemacht wurde... eine Mischung aus Doom und Counterstrike nur mit wesentlich besseren Sprechern und einer Aura, die heutzutage nicht mehr überboten werden kann 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...(Mac Gyver, Stargate, Dead like me, Warehouse 13, Sledge Hammer, ...)...



Wegen MacGyver habe ich mir damals extra ein Schweizer Taschenmesser von meinem Taschengeld gekauft... Oh, was für schöne Zeiten


----------



## MetallSimon (24. September 2018)

Also ich schau eigentlich nurnoch per Internet. Meine Youtube Aboliste hat das Fernsehprogramm fast vollständig ersetzt. Ab und an zappe ich Abends mal auf TV Streaming mit Zattoo | Live und On Demand durch die öffentlich rechtlichen oder schaue in der ARD Wissen obs was interessantes gibt bzw. schaue mir den Weltspiegel und ähnliches an. RTL, Prosieben und Konsorten gibt's bei mir seit~2 Jahren nichtmehr.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. September 2018)

> Guckt ihr noch normales TV?


Anderes Pay TV haben wir nicht(ist auch gar nicht möglich mit 2,5MB aus der Leitung. Aber wenn fast immer Öffentlich Rechtliche hauptsächlich Wissenssendungen^^.
Aber mein TV Konsum (oder überhaupt Medialer Konsum auch PC sprich Surfen und Medien Durchforsten) beläuft sich auf vielleicht 4-5 Stunden in der Woche maximal, manche Woche auch gar nicht. ab und zu ists mal ganz Nett, aber wichtig? Nein! Prosieben RTL etc ..eigentlich zählen die für mich seit Jahren zu der Spate in der TELE 5 bewusst versucht zu Polarisieren-"TRASH"
DMax ist hier und da mal ganz Nett. Aber nur weil sie ein etwas andere Feld bedienen(Meistens)--wie solls auch anders sein^^ vor ein paar jahren auch gern Die Anime´s. auf erst MTV, dann SuperRTL, das auf Pro7Max Anime´s sind tendenziel öde und deswegen ist das auch vorbei...
Deswegen auch nurn Samsung 40" upsampling UHD(1080p) mehr macht keinen Sinn auch nicht bei einem großen Wohnzimmer. Für Filme "Geniesen" gibs ja auch noch tolle Heimkino Beamer


----------



## Tilfred (24. September 2018)

Seit Arabella Kiesbauer nicht mehr...  Gott hab sie seelig!


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Research schrieb:


> Fernsehen gucke ich gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Seit Jahren. (geschätzt seit +10 Jahren schaue ich kein TV mehr.)
> Einmal weil es meist witzloses Niveau-Limbo ist, oder Propaganda.
> ...



Ich persönlich  weiß zur Zeit auch nicht, ob ich dem Ganzen noch viel Göbbels - ääh Glauben - schenken soll... es wird ja immer mehr gefiltert und es kommt für mich persönlich grundsätztlich das selbe dabei heraus...

Bildet euch durch möglichst viele Informationsquellen eine objektive Meinung, das schließt auch die Reisen in ferne Länder ein (soweit möglich und sprecht mit Einheimischen und worüber sie sich empören), habt immer ein offenes Auge/Ohr für Minderheiten und schreit nicht gleich beim erstbesten populistischen Pöbel mit


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sledge Hammer, ...)


Sledge H(ä)mmer war... der Hammer. Und erst seine "Susi"...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rP427GCQu_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich habe es geliebt... Heute ist deutsches TV (vor allem die privaten) leider allzuoft nur noch Volksverdummung. 

Dann schon lieber "Die Schwarzwaldklinik" mit Professor Dr. Brinkmann und Oberschwester Hildegard. War bei uns damals Pflicht vor dem Abendbrot...

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2018)

lefskij schrieb:


> Ich persönlich  weiß zur Zeit auch nicht, ob ich dem Ganzen noch viel Göbbels - ääh Glauben - schenken soll... es wird ja immer mehr gefiltert und es kommt für mich persönlich grundsätztlich das selbe dabei heraus...


Ich weiß, warum es Lügenpresse heißt.
Es wird zwar nicht direkt gelogen, aber verschwiegen, weggelassen, nicht berichtet und einseitig dargestellt.
Von den grottigen Übersetzungen in den Nachrichten u.s.w.  rede ich jetzt nicht.

Kritik an der Regierung kommt nicht vor.

Berichte über Mißstände bringen hauptsächlich die Privaten.

Ansonsten könnte ich wieder mal das Samstagabendprogramm der Öffentlichen Verblödungsanstalten vorlesen, aber da wird mir so schlecht ...   .

Rockmusik kommt im gesamten Angebot nicht vor.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Ne Schwarzwald Klinik ging gar net, konnte ich als Kind schon nix mit anfangen. Genauso wie  "Ich heirate eine Familie", "Traumschiff" oder "Die Drombuschs" alles so heile kleine Welt bullshit, was heute in ähnlicher Form noch genauso läuft.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, warum es Lügenpresse heißt.
> Es wird zwar nicht direkt gelogen, aber verschwiegen, weggelassen, nicht berichtet und einseitig dargestellt.
> Von den grottigen Übersetzungen in den Nachrichten u.s.w.  rede ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> ...



Du hast da absolut Recht und es wird mir bei bei einer solchen Vorstellung auch schlecht aber wir müssen zusehen, dass wir nicht in eine nationalistische Propagandamaschine abdriften und uns völlig von unseren Herren beeinflussen lassen...

Es gibt im Grunde nur eine Lösung:

Geht mit offenen Augen durchs Leben und holt euch im Zeitalter des Internet soviele Standpunkte wie möglich ein und bildet euch so eine für "alle Seiten erträgliche Meinung" - das klingt zwar erstmal hochgestochen aber was können denn die armen Schlucker dafür, dass wir so einen tollen Lebenswandel haben wollen??


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Berichte über Mißstände bringen hauptsächlich die Privaten.



Man sieht die Missstände bei den ÖFR. Aber auf ARD/ ZDF nur ab 23:00 aufwärts wenn der Großteil Deutschlands im Bett liegt. Oder halt auf 3Sat, phoenix und Arte, aber das kuckt ja keiner. Vor allem und gerade weil der Großteil da draußen in seiner kleinen heilen Weltblase lebt und die Themen auf besagten Sendern alle so negativ sind. 

Dementsprechend ist das was hier bei uns läuft alles nur die Kausalität der eigenen Ignoranz. Aber wüsste auch ein jeder wenn er sich mal mit seiner ignoranten Lebensweise befassen und diese hinterfragen würde. Mein Zitat von Goethe in meiner Signatur kommt nicht von ungefähr. Denn was könnten die nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen in Deutschland und Rest Europas, seit Beginn der Industrialisierung, mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen zu tun haben. 

Geschweige den Kriegen davor. Einfach mal bewusst werden wie Europa aussah bevor wir die Wege nach Amerika und Indien entdeckt haben und daran hat sich bis dato in unserer tollen Scheindemokratie nichts geändert und genau deshalb geht alles mal wieder seinen Gang und ist auch im Grunde nichts anderes woran auch schon Rom vor 1500 Jahren dran gescheitert ist.


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Ne Schwarzwald Klinik ging gar net, konnte ich als Kind schon nix mit anfangen. Genauso wie ich "Heirate eine Familie", "Traumschiff" oder "Die Drombuschs" alles so heile kleine Welt bullshit, was heute in ähnlicher Form noch genauso läuft.


Jaja. Meine Mama war damals  in "Das Erbe der Guldenburgs" ganz vernarrt...

Gruß


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Hier wird sogar von offz. Seite gar nicht mehr dementiert und im Grunde weis es auch jeder, aber macht trotzdem das Spiel mit und glaubt mit seiner Stimme alle vier Jahre etwas verändern zu können, weil er/ sie meint und glaubt man könne seine Verantwortung an der Wahlurne abgeben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZDgjPWfZUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dementsprechend werden wir für diese Ignoranz auch bald wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen und nicht nur wir, sondern ebenso mehr als 4 Milliarden angehende Konsumsklaven in den Industrie- und Schwellenländern. Und dies findet man alles bei den ÖFR besagten Sendern. Aber ist ja alles so negativ.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

...und dieses ganze Gesabbel kann einen schon krank machen und wir müssen uns eingestehen, dass die Konzerne schon lange die Oberhand haben...

Das macht mich immer wieder ganz schön traurig, denn wir arbeiten schließlich in solchen Firmen und geben täglich unser Herzblut hinein und dann kommt soetwas dabei heraus??

Die Verantwortlichen in solchen Firmen dürften in meinen Augen keine Nacht mehr ruhig schlafen... (und diese Klatschbasen, die soetwas zulassen natürlich auch nicht).


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Wie gesagt wir spielen alle das Spiel besseren Wissens jeden Tag mit und solang wir dieses System mit unserem Geld und unserer Energie bedienen, wird auch alles wie eh und je seinen Gang gehen. Was man ja auch seit einigen Jahren immer intensiver sieht oder glaubt hier wirklich einer das eine Merkel im Sep. 2015 ihr vermeintliches C im Parteinamen entdeckt hat. 

Alles nur teile und herrsche und "die da oben" wissen ganz genau das bald für uns Weltwirtschaftstechnisch die Lichter ausgehen. Aufgrund der weltweiten Ökonomie Blasen auf denen unser Scheinkonstrukt aufgebaut ist. Und wer ist wohl leichter als Sündenbock zu fassen, ein Flüchtling oder eine Merkel und Co. in ihren Glaspalästen ?


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

q.e.d.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2018)

lefskij schrieb:


> ...und wir müssen uns eingestehen, dass die Konzerne schon lange die Oberhand haben.../QUOTE] Ich hab sechs Jahre politische Ökonomie studiert.
> 
> Wir leben im Kapitalismus.
> Die Grundlage bildet das Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln im Gleichklang mit der Herrschaft des Finanzkapitals und der Monopolökonomie.
> ...


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Ja, das mag ja alles stimmen... aber rechnet euch mal aus, wo wir in zwanzig bis hundert Jahren stehen...

Das sieht dann nicht mehr so rosig aus, denn es gibt kein unendliches Wachstum - zumindest nicht mit endlichen Ressourcen und einer Erde, die kurz vor dem Kollaps steht!

Mir tun dann nur die fünf Milliarden Unbeteiligten leid, die kein Fleisch zum Frühstück, kein SUV in der Garage und kein Reihenhaus hatten, um sich hier schön hervorzutun... dann noch die ganzen Tiere und Pflanzen... ach, lassen wir das bitte: meine Argumente sind sicher schwerwiegender als die der "politischen Ökonomie"...


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Richtig wir leben im Kapitalismus, der auf Angebot und Nachfrage beruht und solang wir mit dem Finger wie eh und je auf "die da oben" zeigen und wir dieses System mit unserer ignoranten Lebensweise aufrecht erhalten. Werden wir auch wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen. Denn ein jeder macht von uns Politik ob er will oder nicht. Sobald man morgens aufsteht, sich einen Kaffee zum Frühstück macht und eine Banane isst und mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fährt. 

Denn wir haben weder Kaffee, Bananen, Erdöl noch Bauxit/Aluminium, Eisen oder seltene Erden die das alles als Ressource benötigen. Und genau darum geht es seit Beginn der Industrialisierung, nämlich um die Kontrolle dieser weltweiten Ressourcen und mit den Schwellenländern stehen wir wieder einmal an selbigen Punkt wie mit Kaiser- und Hitler Deutschland oder auch mit Napoleon, Queen Victoria, Königin Isabella von Spanien usw. usf.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

...es ist immer die selbe Leier... der Mensch ist zum Aussterben verdammt (wenn er nich langsam mal aufwacht)... aber wir waren hier eigentlich bei einem ganz anderen Thema, ODER?.. war das nicht "Kassetten" oder so??


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Es ging um's Thema ÖFR und Missstände. Was man wie gesagt alles auf Arte, 3Sat und phoenix vorfindet. Muss man halt nur mal anschalten, anstatt jeden Tag Brainfuck TV zu gucken.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

...ach ja, das war's... richtig... aber diese Beiträge laufen leider immer so spät, dass sie der "normalo Gucker" nicht mitbekommt und das alles als "Propaganda" abtut, denn in Wirklichkeit spielen die öffentlich rechtlichen Programme gar nicht mit unserem Gewissen, sie bringen die wirklich wichtigen Dinge nur ne halbe Stunde nachdem der Mob eingeschlafen ist, denn eine ängstliche Bevölkerung ist ja leichter zu kontrollieren - das möchte natürlich keiner hören - daher *psst - Geheimnis*


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Guckt ihr noch normales TV?


Nein.


Der Thread wäre gut geeignet für die Umfragefunktion gewesen.


----------



## Verak (24. September 2018)

Wie gesagt auf ARD/ ZDF ist das der Fall.  Aber auf 3Sat, Arte, phoenix gibt es zu Primetime ab 18:00 jeden Tag Dokus und Berichte gegenüber den Auswirkungen unserer Lebensweise. Egal ob zu ökonomischen, ökologischen, oder innen- wie auch geopolitischen Themen.

Und im Informationszeitalter indem wir leben gibt es eh keine Ausreden mehr von wegen man habe ja von allem nichts gewusst, wenn alles nur ein Mausklick entfernt ist und ich der Meinung bin das ein jeder von uns in der Schule was Erdkunde/ Geographie was Ressourcen und auch Geschichte betrifft, im Grunde 1+1 zusammen zählen kann. Wenn sie/er denn möchte.


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2018)

Verak schrieb:


> Wie gesagt auf ARD/ ZDF ist das der Fall.  Aber auf 3Sat, Arte, phoenix gibt es zu Primetime ab 18:00 jeden Tag Dokus und Berichte gegenüber den Auswirkungen unserer Lebensweise. Egal ob zu ökonomischen, ökologischen, oder innen- wie auch geopolitischen Themen.



Ich befürworte deine Argumentation sehr, denn ich sehe das genauso...

Es gibt leider immer mehr Leute, die solche Beiträge als Verschwörungstheorien abtun und das empfinde ich als zutiefst demütigend, denn unser Planet ist endlich und falls das noch nicht alle hier begriffen haben sollten... Wir haben nur diese eine Erde - geht sorgsam mit ihr um und denkt daran, wie perfekt könnten wohl die Lebensumstände auf einem weiteren Himmelskörper sein??

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns mal gehörig am Riemen reissen, denn eine wirkliche Ausweichmöglichkeit haben wir bis dato nicht!


----------



## tdi-fan (25. September 2018)

Arte, 3sat und NDR, letzteres weil Region. Amazon Prime und Netflix (als Filmfan) sind auch vorhanden, aber dort sind leider mehr Reportagen und Dokus auf internationaler oder allgemeiner Basis.


----------



## azzih (25. September 2018)

Jein. Ich guck morgens nachm aufstehen und beim Frühstücken immer so 15 min N24 oder ZDFinfo. Und ab und an mal irgend ne interessante Doku oder Wissenschaftssendung.  Aber so Unterhaltung, also Serien und Filme eigentlich nur Netflix. Kein Bock 720p zensierte und werbedurchsetzte Filme im Fernseh zu schauen. Ausserdem halte ich das Konzept  der dauerhaften Sendung für überholt. Ich will zu jederzeit das gucken können, was ich mir gerne ansehen will und nicht was halt gerade läuft.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt nüchtern betrachtet nichts, aber wirklich rein gar nichts, was einen halbwegs technikaffinen Menschen heutzutage dazu bewegen könnte, klassisches Fernsehen zu schauen.


Das hat mit Technik affin gar nichts zu tun!

Ich kenne auch welche die gucken kein normales TV mehr und treiben sich auf komischen Internetseiten rum. Und meinen das die herkömmlichen Medien alles Lügenpresse sind.
Die tun mir eigentlich leid.

Aber damit meine ich nicht dich! Will hier auch keine Politikdiskussion deswegen starten.


----------



## taks (25. September 2018)

Seit Gestern hab ich nach nem Jahr wieder einen Fernsehanschluss für meinen ~10 jährigen 32" TV ^^
Aber mit Timeshift und integriertem Recorder. Da nehm ich automatisch alle Folgen einer Serie auf, kann die Werbung überspringen und 7 Tage zurückspulen.
Da findet man immer was zum schauen 

Aber vor 22:00 Uhr kommt normalerweise nichts was mich interessiert ^^


----------



## Körschgen (25. September 2018)

Ich habe einen Kabelanschluss im Keller und mir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, diesen bis ins Wohnzimmer zu legen...


Meine Lebensgefährtin arbeitet sogar fürs TV, ein Grund mehr keinen Anschluss zu haben.

��



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat mit Technik affin gar nichts zu tun!
> 
> Ich kenne auch welche die gucken kein normales TV mehr und treiben sich auf komischen Internetseiten rum. Und meinen das die herkömmlichen Medien alles Lügenpresse sind.
> Die tun mir eigentlich leid.
> ...



Doch, hat schon etwas mit technikaffin zu tuen.

Wer dies nicht ist, hat evtl. keine Kenntnisse und Möglichkeiten an andere Quellen zu kommen.

Wer jedoch das Internet nutzen kann, hat wirklich keinen Grund TV zu schauen.

Sei es auch nur der Umstand, sich die paar interessanten Dinge aus den Mediatheken zu holen.


Nachrichten gibt es in Hülle und Fülle, sowie besserer Qualität, im Netz.


Die ganze Lobby hinter unseren TV Intendanten brauchen wir da gar nicht mit ins Spiel bringen.

Große Verschwörungstheorien und Schwarzmalerei, die so mancher bei dem Thema anbringt, braucht man allerdings ebenfalls nicht.

Wir haben noch Glück mit unseren ÖR, könnte wesentlich schlimmer sein.

Als alleinige Nachrichtenquelle würde ich sie mir aber nicht antuen.


Vom Unterhaltungsstandpunkt her, spricht mMn absolut gar nichts für klassiches TV.

Außer ich bin alt oder schaue gerne anderen  alten Männern beim Sport zu.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Meine Lebensgefährtin arbeitet sogar fürs TV, ein Grund mehr keinen Anschluss zu haben.
> 
> 


Laß sie das nicht hören!


----------



## Körschgen (25. September 2018)

So war es nicht gemeint 

Ihr kommt selbst kein TV Programm auf den Schirm. (Außer "Wissen macht Ah" und die "Sendung mit der Maus")

Aber da kann man auch noch von Herzblut der beteiligten und Qualität sprechen. 

Gibt es ja alles in den Mediatheken .


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch welche die gucken kein normales TV mehr und treiben sich auf komischen Internetseiten rum. Und meinen das die herkömmlichen Medien alles Lügenpresse sind. Die tun mir eigentlich leid.


Ich will dieses Thema hier keinesfalls aufbauschen, aber was die "herkömmlichen" Medien z.B. in Sachen Chemnitz ab dem 26.08. künstlich aufgebauscht haben, entsprach und entspricht in keinster Weise den Tatsachen. Und bevor mir hier diesbezüglich jemand etwas unterstellen will, meine Eltern sind Chemnitzer. Ich weiß also ganz genau wovon ich spreche.

Davon ab warte ich bis heute auf diese ganzen Beweisvideos, die angeblich aufzeigen wie ein rechter "Mob" Migranten durch diese Stadt jagte *Das* bezeichne ich als Volksverdummung/Medienhetze und da stimmt der Begriff Lügenpresse mMn durchaus...

Unter anderem deswegen schau ich kaum noch "normales" TV.

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

@Facehugger: War wohl mein Fehler das anzusprechen.  Ich werde auch nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Dafür gibt es ja den Politikbereich hier im Forum.


----------



## Jimiblu (25. September 2018)

Ich gucke schon lange kein TV mehr, auch kein Netflix usw. 
Serien sind überhaupt nicht mein Ding, ich zocke lieber


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Facehugger: War wohl mein Fehler das anzusprechen.  Ich werde auch nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Dafür gibt es ja den Politikbereich hier im Forum.


Ich werde dazu auch nix weiter schreiben, ich weiß wohin das führt... So und jetzt wieder zum Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08U-7ZBH214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das kann man (auch im TV) immer angucken

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> das kann man (auch im TV) immer angucken


Es kommt aber nirgends.
Auch die Muppets nicht.
Die 2 nicht, Enterprise nicht, Klimbim nicht.
Invasion von der Wega schon gar nicht.

Früher lies der WDR immer mal die alten Rockpaläste laufen.
Das hat sich auch gegeben.
Und wenn mal was kommt, kennt keiner die Truppen.

Und für die Bildung taugt nur noch die Maus.
Telekolleg, wo man auch ohne Studium den Pythagoras oder eine Parabelberechnung verstanden hat - wo ist es?

English for You gehörte zur Hausaufgabe bei uns im Unterricht.


 Bildungsauftrag? 

Verblödungs-TV mit 4 Stunden Mutantenstadel, das bringen die ÖR.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2018)

Also ich guck ab und zu immer mal wieder Fernsehen.
Dann meist Discovery, Animal Planet usw., RTL und Konsorten eigentlich nur wenn mal Fussball läuft oder BBT.


----------



## Viperino (26. September 2018)

Also ich schaue noch ganz gerne TV. Keine Ahnung, aber ich liebe dirgendwie dieses "abends vor dem Fernseher sitzen".


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2018)

Kannst du ja weiterhin, wieso aber nicht dabei etwas gutes gucken?


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Kannst du ja weiterhin, wieso aber nicht dabei etwas gutes gucken?


Gibt es ja. Auch im normalen TV.  Da muß man eben differenzieren und selektieren.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Kannst du ja weiterhin, wieso aber nicht dabei etwas gutes gucken?



Wer hat gesagt, daß er was schlechtes guckt?


----------



## facehugger (27. September 2018)

Wo wurden/werden gleich noch die guten/alten 80er-Serien (A-Team, Nightrider, Trio mit 4 Fäusten, Ein Colt für alle Fälle usw...) gezeigt? War das nicht Nitro...

Gruß


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. September 2018)

Ja so heißt er...


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Super Serien! Habe ich früher alle gesehen!


----------



## facehugger (27. September 2018)

Früher war alles besser, oder Irgendwie war da gefühlt deutlich mehr Herzblut drin. Und wenn ich dann an die alten, liebevoll gemachten und austaffierten Märchen von Mütterchen Russland oder auch Polen/Tschechien (Verzeihung der CSSR) denke und dies dann mit dem Crap von heute vergleiche...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Heute gibt es auch noch gut Serien. Game of  Thrones, Walking Dead, Hannibal Lecter oder Westworld z.B. Aber ich habe irgendwie keine Zeit die zu gucken. Ist einfach so!
Wenn dann nur noch Filme.


----------



## facehugger (27. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute gibt es auch noch gut Serien. Game of  Thrones, Walking Dead, Hannibal Lecter oder Westworld z.B. Aber ich habe irgendwie keine Zeit die zu gucken. Ist einfach so!
> Wenn dann nur noch Filme.


"Games of Thrones" hab ich wirklich gesuchtet. Ist aber auch ein super Cast mit tollen Schauspielern, klasse Schauplätzen und gefälliger Athmo. Die Story passt auch soweit. Ich war/bin begeistert

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Die Serie "The Expanse" soll auch sehr gut sein. 

Die einzige Serie die auch auf Bluray habe ist "BSG". Staffeln 1-4 und zwei dazugehörige Filme. Vielleicht hole ich mir mal später von GoT noch die komplette Box wenn die mal erscheint.
"Lost" war auch sehr gut. Nur das Ende nicht.


----------



## facehugger (27. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Serie "The Expanse" soll auch sehr gut sein.


Muss ich mir mal anschaun. Besser als "gähnende/langweilige/unterhaltlose Leere" im TV kann es ja nur sein...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Ich find The Expanse gut.
Ist mal etwas realistischer.
Wobei The Orville auch garnicht mal so schlecht ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2018)

Nein, habe auch keinerlei Anschlussmöglichkeit mehr für normales Fernsehen (also weder Kabel, noch Sat, noch DVBT2 oder wie das jetzt heißt. Ich nutze am Fernseher einen Fire TV Stick und habe dadurch Zugriff auf die Mediatheken von Arte, ARD, ZDF etc., wenn mir danach ist, Reportagen/Dokus zu gucken. Filme und Serien gucke ich nur noch über Prime und Netflix. "Polit"-Talkshows oder Sportübertragungen sind "Brot und Spiele". Für Nachrichten lese ich Zeitung, digital und analog. Wenn ich ganz hin und wieder mal über die Zattoo-App ins Fernsehprogramm schaue, wird mir ganz anders. Was für ein unglaublicher Müll...



facehugger schrieb:


> Wo wurden/werden gleich noch die guten/alten 80er-Serien (A-Team, Nightrider, Trio mit 4 Fäusten, Ein Colt für alle Fälle usw...) gezeigt? War das nicht Nitro...
> 
> Gruß



Habe ich früher, als kleiner Pöks, auch alles verschlungen. Genau wie die ganzen 80er Jahre Comic-Serien bzw. amerikanisierten Animé. Aber wenn ich mir das heute anschaue, komme ich aus dem Fremdschämen gar nicht mehr raus, so stumpf und schlecht sind die aus heutiger Sicht... Also lieber die seligen Erinnerungen behalten und die Serien nicht mehr gucken.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Oktober 2018)

Keine Privaten mehr seit Jahren, ÖR ab und an lokales auf SWR, mehr nicht. Obwohl ich Bares für Rares gerne mag, aber das bekommt auch auf YT. Sky ist auch gekündigt. 

Private sind Verdummung in Bild und Ton, dieses Asi-TV, unfassbar...

Netflix + amazon prime + Twitch, Nachrichten im Web.


----------



## chenjung (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe dem TV den Rücken gekehrt.

Über das TV Programm kann man oftmals nur noch lachen. RLT2, Pro7, nur noch Rotz in meinen Augen. 

Dieses ganze TV - nur noch Wiederholungen oder Arbeitslosen TV. 

Widerlich, sorry das ich es so hart sagen muss, aber nach meinem Empfinden ist es nur noch schrecklich. Mitte der 90 Anfang der 2000er war es noch auszuhalten, aber auch in zwischen die ewige Werbung ist nur noch nervig. 

Daher, Netflix, Amazon und gut ist. Mir reicht das - Hin und wieder guck ich mal ARD aber das war es auch schon.


----------



## joNickels (31. Oktober 2018)

Fernsehen wirklich nur noch wenig. Und wenn dann nur Nachrichten, Talkshows und Dokus. Ich bin aber auch nicht der Serienjunkie der bei Netflix alles schaut. Ein paar ausgewählte Serien aber das Überangebot erschlägt mich dort auch und es ist so viel Mist dabei. Bei gefühlt 100 Netflix Originals ist mal eine brauchbare dabei


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2018)

Ich nenne mich mal _oldschool_, da ich nur normales, lineares TV (inkl. Sky) schaue. 
Ab und an mal was per PVR aufgezeichnetes oder mal 'ne Blu-ray/DVD.

Netflix, Amazon usw. brauch ich nicht.


----------



## BobbyBouchay (15. November 2018)

Nope, nur noch Netflix, Amazon Prime und F1TV Pro


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. November 2018)

Soll YouTube nicht das neue Fernsehen sein?


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. November 2018)

Private Sender:
- Schaue ich zwar, aber weniger als früher. Insgesamt schaue ich einfach zur Zeit weniger Serien, konsumiere dafür aber mehr Youtube, Bücher & Musik als früher. 
- Der RTL Senderfamilie habe allerdings komplett abgeschworen. Als Kind und Jugendlicher hatte ich gerne Abends oder Nachmittags RTL II geschaut, aber derzeit sind das für mich einige der unintersanntesten Sender. 

Öffentlichrechtliche Sender:
- Ich schaue regelmäßig Sendungen des bayrischen Kabaretts (BR), ansonsten taugen dieser Sender gut für Dokumentation.
- Letzes Jahr hatte ich viel "One" geschaut, zwecks Doctor Who. Die haben inzwischen mindestens 8 Staffeln der britischen Kultserie im Programm.


----------

